# Hey I'm new here!!! Wassup



## Friendzoned Loner (10 mo ago)

1 sided love ...... Need I say more ???


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Nope… there is no more to say. She isn’t interested. Bow out and get to looking elsewhere.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome.
1-sided loves suck.
Your username says it all.
Go find someone else.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Friendzoned Loner said:


> 1 sided love ...... Need I say more ???


You have been evaluated and found wanting. 
Analyze why that might be and improve those areas.
But for somebody else.
Once a woman has made a decision about you, it's usually permanent.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

No more is necessary. Move on.


----------



## chazmataz33 (Apr 18, 2021)

For how long?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Don't waste your time, none of it, on women who aren't proactive in talking to you (not counting work environment, where they have to) and being friendly to you. If you rarely get any interest, then you need to expand your repertoire and take up some new active social hobbies to find commonality with people and meet people. 

One-way love sucks, but always remember, that person knows better than you why it isn't a match. And they are not obligated to tell you why and it doesn't matter. You can't make someone have that attraction for you. Most people know within 5 minutes being around you if it's there or not. Just being nice or a good guy alone doesn't make someone attracted to you romantically. 

Best advice, pay more attention to any who pay attention to you and stay within your own attractiveness range for success. And if anything is going to develop, it will develop quickly and not take two years of circling her. Women know their own minds and don't need to be convinced or persisted after to "win" them like in the movies. 

Hope you meet just the right one. Common interests and getting off the internet and out in real life is key.


----------

